# [Wet Thumb Forum]-40 gallon (First planted tank)



## mome rath (Mar 17, 2004)

The beginning:








Kind of embarassed to post this!


----------



## mome rath (Mar 17, 2004)

The beginning:








Kind of embarassed to post this!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sup, ento man, if I could call you that Plants look like they are in good growing condition. This is set up fairly recently, right? I think, with time, everything will look more packed and fuller in appearance. Picture is humongous, though>< !

Is this the one you are planning on having bugs?

Paul


----------



## mome rath (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry about size, meant to rescale it before I uploaded it (forgot, obviously). No bugs in this tank... will probably have a 15g high for that if I try it again. I'll post a smaller tank pic.

Edit: Oh, yeah! The tank is about a month old, but most of the plants in there have been in for only 2 weeks or so with the exception of the wisteria on the right.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

'twas brillig and the slithey toves were Gyre and Gimble in the wabe... I love that poem mome rath, good choice of aliases.

<edit after a healthy dose of re-reading. Thanks Paul>

You've got good grouping and everything looks healthy. Keep it up and learn to enjoy trimming your stemplants every week. Otherwise this hobby is going to be hell.









Best,
The Bandersnatch


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Phil, was that suppose to be motivating? hehe, just kidding







Right now I am waiting FOR the trimmings...drooling, if you may. Nah, but just getting kindda eager.

You are very right, though; gotta learn to like and enjoy some of the stuff in this hobby( water changing, fert adding, plant trimming, aquascaping) otherwise it will oftentimes seem long and tedious. Did I mention it was these things that I got into this hobby?!









mome rath, now everything looks so much more in perspective. Before it was so big that I had a hard time appreciating the overal quality of the tank. I like the layout and the color of the substrate. Rocks also look nice; good textures. I think, with patience you will be having a 'fuller' tank in no time. Or, if you cannot wait that long and have enough lighting, then you could add more number of each of the plants you have. You will immediately see the difference, and who knows, might even be more pleasing









Paul


----------



## mome rath (Mar 17, 2004)

Paul: Yeah, I can't wait to cover the back of the tank... I have some store credit left over from selling a bunch of cichlids that I might use to get some more background plants. I also want to do some riccia stuff in the front, or make a terrace all around the back and sides, surrounding a sucken lawn of riccia. And then I think "don't get ahead of yourself, grasshopper" and concentrate mostly on keeping my diandra alive









Update (moved things around a little bit)


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm glad to see rocks. It seems like I am becoming a rock thumper (as opposed to bible thumper) That little channel on the lefthand side that is made of rocks is going to give you a great opportunity for depth. I would plan on creating a "secret" space in the back there where you will occasionally catch glimpses of fish swimming around.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I think that this is the beginning of a great tank. The plants look very nice and in time I think the setup will develope into a very eye warming tank. Keep it up.


----------



## mome rath (Mar 17, 2004)

Sadly, I've lost the time to maintain this tank. I still have a java fern and a Rotala (har har)... Will post new pics when I get the tank going again.

Also, sorry that the pic is gone! I had to make space on my server. :<


----------

